# Carrie Fisher



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm working on a drawing of Carrie Fisher, and I'm mostly done. I'm (except for a few small things) up to the most difficult part--The hair.
The hardest part, I think, will be the braids. I don't even know how they work. I've tried to draw braids in other drawings, too, and messed up. Do they look right as they are, or do I need to fix them somehow? Something about their shape just confuses the heck out of me...

Any tips on how to not destroy the drawing while doing the hair would be greatly appreciated.

Also, before you mention it, I do plan on making the shadows darker... Didn't notice until now that they were so light.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

I darkened everything up (still not quite enough, though), and made an attempt on the hair. Messed up horribly.
I thought that it would blend much better, but it didn't really blend at all. I think it's still salvageable, but it'll be kinda annoying to fix.

I think her right eye (or left, really) is rotated up a bit too much. Not sure how I'll fix that one... Maybe I can find a way make it less noticeable when I finish making the skin darker.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Schizo said:


> Maybe I can find a way make it less noticeable when I finish making the skin darker.


I think that will happen naturally the lines look good to me it's just the pupils right now are a darker contrast, it's looking great


----------

